# Help with new Home theatre



## Philip Nel (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi All 

I am currently building a new home and made provision for a cinema area. I need everyone's help as I don't know where to start with regards to acoustic treatments etc..

How do I go about figuring out what I need.

Just a few details 

Rooms size will be 7m x 4.5m x 3m( 23 feet x 14.76 feet x 9.8 feet ) I tried to stay as close to golden ratio as possible. ( I heard that it is important )

the room will be built with brick and mortar the roof will be normal 10mill(i think) plaster board.

the floor will be covered with thick carpet there will be two leather couches a wooden table and wooden equipment rack. 

What do I do on the walls How do I decide what acoustic treatment to get so that the room reaches its full potential.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Philip Nel said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am currently building a new home and made provision for a cinema area. I need everyone's help as I don't know where to start with regards to acoustic treatments etc..
> 
> ...


Are you going to be doing any extra work on the ceiling...ie. double layers of drywall, Green Glue, clips, and hangers?


----------



## Philip Nel (Apr 23, 2014)

I wasn't planning to no, would you suggest that I do and what will this help with.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Are you concerned with noise getting into or out of the room? If not then there is no need for it... But if you want to keep the room quieter so everyone in the house is not hearing loud music or loud movies, then I would suggest you do it.


----------



## Philip Nel (Apr 23, 2014)

I will keep that in mind thanks. fortunately the room is far from the sleeping area's :heehee:


----------



## Philip Nel (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok so I have been reading up a bit about this whole room treatment topic and i have come to realize that my initial plea for help with my home cinema is a bit difficult to answer without any supportive measurements, right now that is going to be a bit difficult for one the room is still being built and secondly i have nothing to measure it with.

So while I wait for the room to be built I have decided to order my Umik-1 microphone and as soon as that arrive I will download REW and start playing around with that so that once the room is ready I can start with my measurements.

after that will post a couple of RTA's and waterfalls. 

In the mean time I will post one or two pics of the building process :spend:


----------



## Philip Nel (Apr 23, 2014)

The "Cinema" so far.


----------



## Philip Nel (Apr 23, 2014)

Its starting to look like something


----------



## Philip Nel (Apr 23, 2014)

What happened to my pictures :scratch::scratch:


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

You've got more than 5 posts so I'm not sure what the deal is. Maybe the link for the photos was bad or only time based?

Good luck with the build certainly sounds as if you are on the right track


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Philip Nel said:


> The "Cinema" so far.


Where is the link to the pictures?


----------



## Philip Nel (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok Guys and Gals 

things are starting to come together nicely and I am at the point where I have to decide about the ceiling.

Now my options are to either go with a normal gypsum ceiling and then add acoustic clouds. or go with a full acoustic "tile" type ceiling. 

I am planning to add other acoustic treatments in the room and I don't want to over dampen the room.

Must I go with the Acoustic tile type ceiling or normal gypsum with with clouds.

I don't know how big the difference is between the two. 

I wish one could take measurements before hand to see which one you prefer but this is my firs so I am going t rely on the experts do guide me in the right direction please.


----------



## Philip Nel (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok Guys and Gals

We have come a long way since my last post.

This is the what we have so far 

I hope to take some measurements and post them

  

As you can see I am not completely done yet.


----------



## Philip Nel (Apr 23, 2014)

Any tips and comments are welcome


----------



## Philip Nel (Apr 23, 2014)

Hay all

As promised I took some Measurements with REW and a UMIK-1


----------

